# Worth a watch



## derrick (7 Feb 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/video-stunts-on-a-carbon-road-bike-33125


----------



## gaz (7 Feb 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tricks-on-a-road-bike-video.95136/


----------

